# Bye bye Sentra, Hello X-Trail!



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Traded in the Sentra and now, I have an X-Trail!

*Here's what it looks like.* 
































*Here's my X-Trail site*
http://members.cardomain.com/eamanio
(same as the X-Trail link on my sig below)
There's more detailed pics of it there. Check it out and then tell me what you think


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what motor is in that?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

It's a QR20


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

its comparable to our model "X-Terra" correct? or no? or maybe so? either way I'd rock it.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

by the way the cluster is mounted on the middle, it can be sold as lhd or rhd, cool. although, is it awd??? cause the engine is transverely mounted indicating some fwd motion, i could be wrong.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

:thumbup: looks nice


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

mmhm... I want that engine, Ex!

Give it to me when you wreck it? :banana:


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

yes, it's a qr20de. it's the small brother of spec-v. it's rated at 150bph. I have'nt seen anybody digging for the potential of that
motor yet. I don't know if it is a permanent replacement for the sr20vet on the x-trail. It'll be nice if you can put the vet in there with over 200hp though.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, It has only FWD....I can't afford to add Php 300,00 more for the 4WD version with the SR20VE in it...

Dryboy James, It's a totally different model from the Xterra...this ones smaller...same size as a CR-V

Thanks for the posts everyone! As for you Niky, if i get it wrecked...I'll get another Sentra and put the engine there  lol

Nismo-vzr, I'll be adding some bolt-on performance goodies for it...once i pay it off completely...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

^^^ LOL... ONCE you pay it off? C'mon, man... you know you mean IF you pay it off before your grandkids graduate!

Aww... shucks... and I was looking forward to racing the QR25... 

Kudos to you man!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, it pays to have the right connections...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Awww, should've gotten the SR20VET version


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

How much do you think it would cost you to make a custom header for it? Does Nodalos still exist? Can you find out for me?
Thanks.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yes Nodalos still exists!! My friend/classmate inherited it from his dad! He now runs it and it has expanded and it is now one of the most respected/sought after exhaust manufacturer here and in SE Asia...no shit!

Here's the site
www.nodalos.com.ph

As for the custom header, it'd probably be in the area of 
Php 4000-5000+ ($100+) for a stainless steel mandrel bent 4-2-1 header


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Do freemuff... the nodalo's in makati isn't very good... BTW, custom tubes take over a day to do... 4.5 thou is a good estimate. but heck... keep it stock until you find out the optimum tube size... muffler places might not have it.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> its comparable to our model "X-Terra" correct? or no? or maybe so? either way I'd rock it.


The X-Trail is smaller then the Xterra. Its the size of the CRV and RAV4. It is sold in Europe too with the QR25DE. There will be a version coming here in acouple of years.


----------

